# Slow Minor Blues Jam



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Have a listen here - http://www.box.net/shared/nc0hyie4bf

It was first take late at night right before bed. Some mistakes included.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice!
It reminds me a bit of Robben Ford, especially your tone.:rockon2:


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Excellent!

Makes me think of Steely Dan.


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

Very nice playing. I would say a good mix of Roben Ford and Steely Dan:smilie_flagge17:

Where did you take the backing track? I would love to try it....


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks!

Here is the backing track = http://www.eddegenaro.com/Anton/SlowMinorBT.mp3


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very easy to listen to. A lot of possibility!


----------



## nutter (Aug 29, 2009)

very nice! some very cool licks and great vibrato on bent notes


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great stuff, sure wish you were local for lessons. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Tasty licks, Robert!


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

Well done sir!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks very much!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome playing! Like the previous posts mentioned...really reminds me of Steely Dan, Robben Ford, etc. I too wish you were close by for lessons!
BTW, good luck in the Montreal Marathon and congrats on your great time in Calgary(read your thread on TGP)!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

dolphinstreet said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here is the backing track = http://www.eddegenaro.com/Anton/SlowMinorBT.mp3



Thanks. I hope to find the time to play :smilie_flagge17:


----------

